# Idpa



## OULobo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm going to my first meet next month. It sounds fun and one of my friends just started competing last month, and said it is a blast and pretty informal. He gave me a description of the competition and what equipment is handy to have. I already have most of what I need (minus a paddle mag holder), so I think I will give it a try. Does anyone have any words of advice or experience?


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 2, 2006)

Get ready for a new addiction! Most poeple are very helpful to new shooters. 

Instead of going over strategy and technique, I'll go over the proper protocol, etiquet and saftey procedures. If your shooting your CCW weapon clear it before you get on the action range and have your eyes and ears ready at all times. Every IDPA match I've been too has been a cold range, gun in the holster, mag out of the gun hammer down. No handling of guns except at safe areas. They will have safe tables to practice draw or work the action of your gun, etc...no ammo at the safe tables. 

Here's how it will go.. you'll do a walk through of all the courses before you begin. Have the scorekeeper put you close to last so you can watch what other shooters do. Your name will be called and you go up to the starting box. RO will ask if you "understand the course of fire". He will then tell you to "load and make ready" you'll put in a fresh mag in and one in the chamber, safety on if you have one. If your shooting in SSP (double action autos and glocks) or ESP (XDs and other single action guns) you're 10 +1 so load 11 in the mag and chamber one. If your shooting CDP (1911 45s) you're 8+1, in most cases you'll need a barney mag to load one in the chamber and put a fresh 8 rounder in. RO will then say "shooter ready?"..."Standby!" ....timer will go BEEP!!! and your off...you'll draw from concealment (so dryfire practice at home clearing your cover garment).  When your done RO will ask you to "show clear"..."slide forward".."hammer down"  you'll then holster and they'll score you.

Misc things...Be friendly and open to other shooters, everyone is there to have fun. Accept criticism since there WILL be hotshots that will have advice to give and distill later. Help paste targets, setup steels, etc when your not shooting. Be careful of the 180 rule. Take your time and be smooth.  I've seen so many new shooters go to fast to try to keep up with the more experienced shooters and they can't hit anything. Have fun!  Explain to your wife why your late and at the range so much and up late dryfiring!


----------



## OULobo (Feb 3, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Get ready for a new addiction! Most poeple are very helpful to new shooters.
> 
> Instead of going over strategy and technique, I'll go over the proper protocol, etiquet and saftey procedures. If your shooting your CCW weapon clear it before you get on the action range and have your eyes and ears ready at all times. Every IDPA match I've been too has been a cold range, gun in the holster, mag out of the gun hammer down. No handling of guns except at safe areas. They will have safe tables to practice draw or work the action of your gun, etc...no ammo at the safe tables.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds cool. I have been doing a little snap cap work from concealed just to get a better draw. I'll be running a Glock, so I guess that falls to SSP. You mentioned 10 round clips, does that mean high cap mags are restricted? I do have a few buddies that will be there to help me adjust, and I'll be at the range this weekend to get a little practice in.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 3, 2006)

You can use your hi-caps...just load them to 10 so you don't get a DQ. Have fun!


----------



## Lisa (May 19, 2006)

This looks like a lot of fun.  I haven't done much handgun shooting but someday I would like to check this out.  Here is an excellent article about the sport.



> The International Defensive Pistol Association (IDPA) is America's fastest-growing practical shooting discipline. With more than 12,000 members since its inception in 1996, the IDPA has risen to fill the self-defense niche on today's shooting-sports menu. So what exactly is IDPA?



FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Grenadier (May 20, 2006)

Safety, safety and safety.  Follow all rules of safety while on the range, and pay close attention to the RO.  

Once you've accustomed yourself to that, remember to take your time, and strive for accuracy.  Don't try to copy the best shooters, who can knock down 4 pepper popper targets in under 2 seconds.  Instead, take your time, and fire in a calm, relaxed manner.  Speed and precision will come with practice.  Really.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 21, 2006)

Good people and training in IDPA.  The only thing I don't like about it is the "combat reload".  I don't think it's very realistic.  Plus, it only really works well with single stack mags.

Jeff


----------

